# Task Manager Not Working



## evilmog9999 (Jul 29, 2008)

My task manager won't display. I thought it was a virus, but I've run several detection programs for viruses and trojans, and none detected any threats.

I have no other symptoms on my machine. When I turn on the task manager, it appears in the notification area, but doesn't show up with the task manager window itself. I can't click the icon in the notification area to any effect.

The vista help from microsoft just says that I either have a virus or the task manager is hidden, but to turn off the hidden mode I have to go into the options for the task manager... which is impossible if its hidden.

I have vista home premium 32-bit. Please help, thank you.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi - 

I think you should take a look at this.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

This is also interesting - looks pretty useful.


----------



## evilmog9999 (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks Undocked Windy. MSCONFIG and REGEDIT both still work, so if it is a virus it is one that Symantec and AVG didn't know about and one other trojan checker, can't remember the name and it only targets taskmgr.exe nothing else it seems?

The copying program you referenced unfortuantely says its only for xp and 2003. Maybe I have to instal tasmgr.exe again from the boot cd? I don't know how to get a single program off of it though, only how to install all or nothing...


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Nah, don't go through all the hoopla.

Do you think this would help?


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

"Download RatsCheddar

It contains a program written by Rathat, and it is a Policy Controller.
Save and extract this program to the desktop.
Once extracted, Double click on the RatsCheddar.exe file.
Enable the task manager part, then click Exit
Reboot your Computer."

Try that. But make a system restore before doing so - if you feel the need. Make sure you run it as administrator.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, If it has been disabled by a nasty then it will be effected by a registry change this will restore and hopefully fix the problem it is perfectly safe to run. 
Copy and paste all below into notepad then in notepad click on "file" then "save as" in the box save as Task.reg and save to desktop. Locate the saved file and double click to merge into registry, reboot to take effect.


```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System]
"DisableTaskMgr"=dword:00000000

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Group Policy Objects\LocalUser\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System]
"DisableTaskMgr"=dword:00000000
"**del.DisableTaskMgr"=" "

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\system\]
"DisableTaskMgr"=dword:00000000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
"DisableCAD"=dword:00000000
```


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Yeah - I'm leaning toward it was disabled.


----------

